# Photoediting please? Pretty please? With sugar on top??



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll try....give me an hour or two... (maybe 6 lol) :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

whats he's name??


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Here you go, im done.... Im not very good with that sort of stuff, but i hope you like it :]


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is my go, I did one at the beach if you would like me to upload it just let me know!



Sorry about the bits around his ears! I can fix that if you want?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too cool ladies, thank you!!  I'd love to see any and all works of art of my boy. Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ill have a goo at some edits and a collage if you want.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have had ago, hope you like it.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a few:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

reserve me a try at this! tomorrow, i'm gonna do an edit of some of them.. I loove editing pics, and I love Denny! so this shale be FUN! :=]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait!

Thanks Sunny06!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I will give some of them a go.. =)


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the best I could do.. =)

I edited some stuff out of the pictures. Hope you like them!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

i did one lol.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

here ya go, JDI. You like?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow awesome!! Very neat ladies, thank you so much!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

you like it!?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

whoa, I didn't know Denny was purple!  love the edits, ladies! 

too bad i suck at it. haha


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, thank you


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, I can probably do one this evening. I have to babysit into the wee hours, so I'll have nothing better to do! I haven't done a photomanip in soooo long.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i'll have a go! can i make his mane longer??


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can make you more if you want...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely you guys! Do whatever you'd like


----------

